# Glanzeffekt, und elypsen ohne treppen



## fruchtzwerg19891 (9. August 2005)

hy leute habe mal eine frage.
Ich bastel mir gerade eine webseite und will meine header mit einem glanzeffekt versehen wie 
z.b. hier http://static1.giga.de/grafik/navigation/logo-giga.gif wie bekomme ich das hin achja wie bekommt mann elipsen hin ohne das sie wirken als hätte noch niemand das anti alaising erfunden also das dieser treppeneffect nicht kommt.

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## StupidBoy (9. August 2005)

Naja, wie du solche Buttons machst, dazu gibts ne ganze Menge Tutorials, da hilft dir Google;, desweiteren würde ich, muss dazu sagen das meine Kenntnisse sehr beschränkt sind, mit dem gewünschten Font dann den gewünschten Text auf den Butten schreiben und einen Schatten nach innen mit verminderter Deckkraft erstellen.
Dann nur noch auf Beide ebenen nen Beleuchtungsfilter anwenden, da einfach ein bissel rumspielen wie es dir gefällt.

Das ganze könnte dann so aussehen, aber denk dir alles was um den Button ist weg  (Button ist im Original  von webmasterpro.de):


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (9. August 2005)

naja das soll ja kein button werden sondern ein header und der ist rein aus bildern erstellt die nicht wirklich die besste qualität haben...und simit will ich das ganze etwas aufwerten...ich kann das ganze ja mal in eine psd datei umsetzen und auf meinen space hochladen und den link reinstellen...das hänge ich dann gleich noch an

hier der link http://www.palma-movies.de/vorlage.rar

ist jetzt nix professionelles...aber das reicht um es zu demonstrieren denke ich mit der grafik meine ich das oben links wo die bilder sind..


----------



## StupidBoy (9. August 2005)

Naja, wie das Ding heißt ist ja egal, ob nun Button oder Header, es geht ja letztlich nur ums Aussehen. Mein Ansatz war, such dir nen Tutorial wo beschrieben wird wie die einzelnen Schritte zu machen sind, schau es dir genau an und sie dann zu dass du alles zummen zu einer Grafik/Header kombinierst.

Ich lass jetzt aber lieber mal wieder die Profis ran ;-]


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (9. August 2005)

kann mann die bilder überhaupt irgednwie aufwerten das da besser aussieht

und wie bekommt mann nun elypsen hin ohne das dieser treppen effekt erscheint


----------

